# gentoo song

## fallow

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121752  :Smile: 

sciagnijcie  :Smile:  hehe.... :Smile: 

ps.co Wy o tym  :Smile:   :Wink:  ?

----------

## cechor

 *fallow wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121752 
> 
> sciagnijcie  hehe....
> 
> ps.co Wy o tym   ?

 

Jakos nie przepadam za piosenkami o systemach komputerowych  :Wink: , ale ogolnie zle niejest  :Smile: 

----------

## Prompty

no prosze ...sa jacys fanatycy tego systemu ;]

----------

## reavertm

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> no prosze ...sa jacys fanatycy tego systemu ;]

 

OpenBSD-owcy mają swoje 'oficjalne' piosenki  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## axquan

A`propos piosenek o systemach, nie wiecie gdzie leży ta muzyczka o open-source? Śpiewał ją zespół bodajże w "Revolution OS" (lub "The Code Linux", nie pamiętam bo oba po sobie oglądałem).

----------

